# And another one



## foxie (Jan 23, 2009)

Hi everyone, just found this site by bumbling around the net. It looks very informative and I hope I will be taking advantage of sites that appear.
Foxie


----------



## hollyhymer (Jan 23, 2009)

Hi and welcome


----------



## Geoff.W (Jan 23, 2009)

Hello and welcome to the wild side.


----------



## TWS (Jan 23, 2009)

Hi and welcome.


----------



## ajs (Jan 23, 2009)

foxie said:


> Hi everyone, just found this site by bumbling around the net. It looks very informative and I hope I will be taking advantage of sites that appear.
> Foxie



 welcome loxie .. from another recent finder of this web site...

regards
ajs


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Jan 24, 2009)

hi and welcome hope you enjoy the site


----------



## Pioneer (Jan 24, 2009)

Hi foxie, welcome to the site.

Happy Camping


----------



## reggaj (Jan 24, 2009)

Hi and welcome


----------



## foxie (Jan 27, 2009)

What a lovely welcome thank you all

Foxie


----------



## Nogger (Jan 27, 2009)

foxie said:


> Hi everyone, just found this site by bumbling around the net. It looks very informative and I hope I will be taking advantage of sites that appear.
> Foxie



hi foxie i shall add on to the list welcome to the site, iam also a newie everybody nice and friendly  

enjoy it -regards

nogger


----------

